# My Snail is Maybe Turning Black?



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

Just got her two days ago and this morning I noticed black coloration on her shell. Is this normal or should I be worried. Its a blue mystery snail I thought they were to stay blue. The black is in front of her and its straight as a line on the shell.

Sorry picture is sideways


----------



## RowdyBetta (Feb 1, 2013)

I believe its new shell growth and completely normal.  Hopefully you can get other opinions.


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yikes I just realized there shell is actually deteriorating. I thought my water was hard enough to keep there shell.....


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

It seems to be getting worse by the hour....yesterday I accumulated about 6 mL of Tums into the water but it hasn't gotten better. Now they are in the quarantine tank with a Tums dissolving, they also didn't eat it...what do I do? The spiral also seems to have some white chipping and there is a crack on their shell but that was already there in the beginning....

The picture on the right is from yesterday after about 6 or more hours and the left is today. I'm afraid I'm going to be losing her :/


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Oh wow, that's... one hand impressive with how speedy it's going, other hand shocking how fast it's going.

How is she? The shell from here looks vaguely like a female's. Is it getting any better? D:


----------



## Tabby216 (Feb 20, 2013)

She is all covered in Tums lol but from the looks of her shell it seems to have gotten a little better. It's mind blowing how fast her shell deteriorated and I don't know what could of been the cause of it maybe it was the plant fertilizers that caused it I don't know


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm absolutely stunned that her shell went so fast as well. Definitely get a lot of cuttlebone for her. If you have a sponge filter or something like that, you can break off a piece and stick it in the filter from what I've read. I've currently got an entire cuttlebone broken into three? four? pieces, potentially a bone and a third anyway, for Honey since she wound up forming her shell with a weak line in it, it just didn't form right. Boyfriend's paranoid about it, but there really isn't much we can do about it right now... her shell just keeps all sorts of weird


----------

